# Lets See Your Interior Equipment



## KL&M Snow Div.

Lets see your truck electronic equipment. Inside and out. Heres mine, Sho-Me Controller, Code3 Ambers, Stinger Charger, Spotlight, Hayes III Brake Controller, and a few other things.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

No takers?


----------



## APLC

im going to take some pics tonight with my new lights and all my electronics in my truck


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

APLC;823078 said:


> im going to take some pics tonight with my new lights and all my electronics in my truck


Lookin forward to seeing them


----------



## grandview




----------



## Leisure Time LC

Thats awesome Grandview


----------



## azandy

GV, while practicing Howling at home playing that 8 track, how does that affect your plowing ability. Does it slow down production, or are you more efficient?
Just wondering if I should look for an 8 track player for my truck. I think I still might have a Bee Gees tape somewhere


----------



## Snowplowkid

Kennedy, Where did you get you switches for your lights? I need to get some for mine.


----------



## cfdeng7

http://s683.photobucket.com/albums/vv191/cfdeng7/

they are mostly exterior but one is of my swiches for my bar


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Snowplowkid;823813 said:


> Kennedy, Where did you get you switches for your lights? I need to get some for mine.


Its from Sho-Me


----------



## DHDB

grandview;823418 said:


>


NICE! Ole Skool!


----------



## blk90s13

You never fail to amaze me Grandview you sir have a sick system


----------



## APLC

here you go KLM buddy as I promised
My 95 Chevy Tahoe check out my you tube video of my headlights DON'T MY BABY SOUND GOOD




1. Kenwood DVD-NAV head unit
2. 2 12 inch MTX JACKHAMMER's
3. 1 18 inch flip down moniter (FOR MY KIDS) to watch movies on while plowing 
4. 1 Tom Tom XL Nav unit 
5. 1 USB hub, my head unit can view pics on it and play music from jump drives. also I use it to see pics of properties that are complex so I know where small things are when its all covered in snow. and can view my route sheet on it too it will view files also.
6. 1 Whelen amber mag mount light 
7 10000K HID Headlights with relay kit 
8. 1 2 farad Capacitor
9. 1 Kicker 1000.1 Amp
10. Coming soon will be a 4 pack of strobes SOON I HOPE
11. Two yellow top Optima bats

let me know what you think


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Looks good, my radio has the USB ports as well but I don't view pictures with it.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

I will post some hopefully tomorrow, once i have all my inside stuff done


----------



## kitn1mcc

here is my 03 2500hd 
whelen PCC9 with 2 addes switches for Traffic adviser 
yaesu ft100D
Motorola cdm 1550 VHF
relm scanner 
Motorola Spectra A5 on 900mhz 
poly stinger charger 
and xm 









here is my buddys 08 f450 
motorola spectra a5 VHF
Custom Built sander Controller for an old super Chief SS sander 









and another friends 2000 F250 
Motorola Spectra VHF
light control switches


----------



## APLC

wow i like those switches had them on my old LOBO V plow controller, i want a CB now


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Looks good.


----------



## cfdeng7

those are some serious setups there


----------



## cfdeng7

kl&m its just the row of switches


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

cfdeng7;828205 said:


> kl&m its just the row of switches


Yeah I noticed that. I got the words all mixed up when I read what he was saying the specs were.


----------



## Lil STX Ford

plain and simple lol, F250 PS 6.0 bullydog powerpup, front air springs


----------



## tuna

Man some of you guys are slobs,wouldn`t you throw out the trash before taking a picture?


----------



## FD39901

Kitn1mcc what do you use all the radios for?


----------



## kitn1mcc

i am a the communications sergeant for middletown Ct emergency management 
also i am ham radio operator


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Lil STX Ford;829410 said:


> plain and simple lol, F250 PS 6.0 bullydog powerpup, front air springs


How do you like that little light in your 12V plug? What do you use it for? I've been eyeing them.


----------



## Lil STX Ford

KL&M Snow Div.;835353 said:


> How do you like that little light in your 12V plug? What do you use it for? I've been eyeing them.


lil..... use the lil light to enjoy my smoke at night... it lights up the ashtray just enough


----------



## CMU07

now thats a man that likes his marlboros!


----------



## Jelinek61

Hey APLC, nice Michigan's Adventure's key lanyard, haha. I live like five miles from that place.


----------



## APLC

yeah i got it to find the keys at 12:00a.m when the snow hits ha ha ha i love MI Adventures it sweet the new Thunder Hawk is awesome GO MICHIGAN wesport


----------



## Banger

kitn1mcc;827873 said:


> here is my 03 2500hd
> whelen PCC9 with 2 addes switches for Traffic adviser
> yaesu ft100D
> Motorola cdm 1550 VHF
> relm scanner
> Motorola Spectra A5 on 900mhz
> poly stinger charger
> and xm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my buddys 08 f450
> motorola spectra a5 VHF
> Custom Built sander Controller for an old super Chief SS sander
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another friends 2000 F250
> Motorola Spectra VHF
> light control switches


Man, and I have a hard enough time wiring up a CD player and speakers lol.


----------



## Turf Commando

Does anyone drive a clean truck in Michigan anymore.....?
APLC you need to see a detailer that carpet is hideous ....


----------



## dieseld

How do you guys plow all night in these rolling garbage cans? Every gas station has a vacuumm and a garbage can. Use them!


----------



## ROsborne

1st pick is my gages and my tom tom

2nd is my plow light switch, green is my back up lights, chrome is my amber light, red is my go go juice switch

3rd is my cobra CB and my plow control hanging on my cupholder

4th is the back of my truck. Haven't got my other 2 back up lights mounted yet, I'm just waiting to get my other exhaust put back on. I had to wipe my light off because it usually has a slight soot problem.


----------



## APLC

Yeah I know the carpet is  HIT it was like that when I bought it. I have the new front and back seat floor carpet just need a little down time to install it been so busy past 2 months from switching from Mowing to leaf clean ups to plowing while out bidding work its been crazy. Now the Burban is mint she was like new when I got her. Thanks for the comment though


----------



## Snowplowkid

ROsborne;839502 said:


> 1st pick is my gages and my tom tom
> 
> 2nd is my plow light switch, green is my back up lights, chrome is my amber light, red is my go go juice switch
> 
> 3rd is my cobra CB and my plow control hanging on my cupholder
> 
> 4th is the back of my truck. Haven't got my other 2 back up lights mounted yet, I'm just waiting to get my other exhaust put back on. I had to wipe my light off because it usually has a slight soot problem.


Dude, we got the same CB!


----------



## KC9MDQ

Kitn1mcc . . . I was gonna ask what your call is because those spectras are sweet ! Beats the heck out of my Maxtrac UHF rig . 


I thought that was a lot of /\/\ equipment , even for a ham until you posted the Comms explanation. Sweet install !


----------



## KC9MDQ

If you know where I can get a Spectra or a Syntor X-9000 VHF let me know !


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

ROsborne;839502 said:


> 1st pick is my gages and my tom tom
> 
> 2nd is my plow light switch, green is my back up lights, chrome is my amber light, red is my go go juice switch
> 
> 3rd is my cobra CB and my plow control hanging on my cupholder
> 
> 4th is the back of my truck. Haven't got my other 2 back up lights mounted yet, I'm just waiting to get my other exhaust put back on. I had to wipe my light off because it usually has a slight soot problem.


*what does that middle window sticker say? I'm loving the honda sticker :laughing:*


----------



## campkd6

Here is a shot I took tonight finally got them in the new truck. Crappy phone pic. Removed the cover that would be where the center console would meet the dash made the bracket to hold the controls and all the wires are hidden nicely. Except for the Fishstick cord.


----------



## ROsborne

xll_VIPER_llx;847602 said:


> *what does that middle window sticker say? I'm loving the honda sticker :laughing:*


Gone Looney! across the top, Duramax Makes a Good Tampon Drive Ford!, Then the one on the bottom says If it Don't Rattle When it Runs, It Ain't a Real Truck.


----------



## fourspeedfish

ROsborne;853232 said:


> Gone Looney! across the top, Duramax Makes a Good Tampon Drive Ford!, Then the one on the bottom says If it Don't Rattle When it Runs, It Ain't a Real Truck.


Nice image to convey to customers


----------



## ROsborne

fourspeedfish;853251 said:


> Nice image to convey to customers


This is my personal truck that i just turned into a plow truck. I havent gotten to taking all the stickers off yet. I'm im the process of ordering a new F350 diesel 6spd manual for a new personal truck.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Looks good guys, I would never put stickers like that on my truck. Personal or business but thats just me lol


----------



## 20Silverado05

ROsborne;839502 said:


> 1st pick is my gages and my tom tom
> 
> 2nd is my plow light switch, green is my back up lights, chrome is my amber light, red is my go go juice switch
> 
> 3rd is my cobra CB and my plow control hanging on my cupholder
> 
> 4th is the back of my truck. Haven't got my other 2 back up lights mounted yet, I'm just waiting to get my other exhaust put back on. I had to wipe my light off because it usually has a slight soot problem.


Are those the grote triliant led backup light? Can you post some pictures of them at night?


----------



## ROsborne

20Silverado05;854294 said:


> Are those the grote triliant led backup light? Can you post some pictures of them at night?


No they're the Maxxima MWL-04. I got them for $60 a piece and i love them. If i think about it tonight i'll get a couple of pics. The reason i love them is that they only draw 1.8 amps per light. So if i forget about them, they done drain my battery in 20 min.


----------



## wizardsr

Alright, here's one of my office... Er... Truck...

Not pictured off to the left of the column is a Kenwood TM-D710a radio, and switches for the backup lights, cameras, and heated mirrors. Pictured, on the right side of the dash is 4 LED's across the top for backup lights and exterior LED's, below them is a Pioneer AVIC-D3 nav unit with XM radio, integrated Ipod controller (ipod stays in the glove box), and 4 cameras (bumper, top of spreader, inside spreader, and back of trailer). The green gauge is an Aeroforce Interceptor scangauge that reads data off the OBDII port, shows everything from tranny temps, to DTC's, to mpg's, basically everything the computer sees. The switches next to the Pioneer are for flasher pattern select and radio override (keeps radio on with the truck off and overrides the dimmer). Under that of course is the ford factory brake controller and aux switches connected to plow lights, rear HID work lights, and LED exterior lights. Under that is the Buzz Box spreader controller (spinner, vibrator, prewet pump, and auger). The gauges under the dash are a voltmeter and front and rear airbags, the pneumatic switches for the airbags are hidden behind the spreader controller. Then of course the blizzard plow controller and Jottodesk laptop mount.


----------



## thesnowman269

wizardsr;888464 said:


> Alright, here's one of my office... Er... Truck...
> 
> Not pictured off to the left of the column is a Kenwood TM-D710a radio, and switches for the backup lights, cameras, and heated mirrors. Pictured, on the right side of the dash is 4 LED's across the top for backup lights and exterior LED's, below them is a Pioneer AVIC-D3 nav unit with XM radio, integrated Ipod controller (ipod stays in the glove box), and 4 cameras (bumper, top of spreader, inside spreader, and back of trailer). The green gauge is an Aeroforce Interceptor scangauge that reads data off the OBDII port, shows everything from tranny temps, to DTC's, to mpg's, basically everything the computer sees. The switches next to the Pioneer are for flasher pattern select and radio override (keeps radio on with the truck off and overrides the dimmer). Under that of course is the ford factory brake controller and aux switches connected to plow lights, rear HID work lights, and LED exterior lights. Under that is the Buzz Box spreader controller (spinner, vibrator, prewet pump, and auger). The gauges under the dash are a voltmeter and front and rear airbags, the pneumatic switches for the airbags are hidden behind the spreader controller. Then of course the blizzard plow controller and Jottodesk laptop mount.


there is deffinatly not enough stuff in that truck. nope not even close. lol looks really good


----------



## cameo89

Wow! you must have a hundred miles of wire behind the dash! But cool it looks nice and neat!


----------



## wizardsr

cameo89;888489 said:


> Wow! you must have a hundred miles of wire behind the dash! But cool it looks nice and neat!


LOL. My old man tells me the same thing. I didn't mention the remote starter, alarm, and ignition bypass module, those add some wire too... 

The whole idea was to keep things neat and tidy. I had one of those standalone GPS units, back when they were still $600 new, and couldn't stand it sitting on top of the dashboard with power wires dangling, just makes things look too cluttered for my liking.


----------



## JeffNY

Here's my 'switches'

I dont have a video yet of my lights, but I will soon.

switch 1: Front strobes
switch 2: Rear strobes
switch 3: LIN4's on toolbox
switch 4: Empty
switch 5: Reverse lights
switch 6: salter


----------



## SafetyLighting

Banger;838211 said:


> Man, and I have a hard enough time wiring up a CD player and speakers lol.


Hey Bangor, let your friend know that they make blank covers for the open spots on that Jotto console. Would be better than open holes.


----------



## EGLC

JeffNY;926629 said:


> Here's my 'switches'
> 
> I dont have a video yet of my lights, but I will soon.
> 
> switch 1: Front strobes
> switch 2: Rear strobes
> switch 3: LIN4's on toolbox
> switch 4: Empty
> switch 5: Reverse lights
> switch 6: salter


wow thats my EXACT setup too except we just put in 4 switches! I'll post some pix tomo


----------



## DCS MN

DHDB;824385 said:


> NICE! Ole Skool!


FREE BIRD!!!!!!!!


----------



## EGLC

mine

from left to right:

1- front strobes
2- rear strobes
3- was 4 leds now open
4- work lights


----------

